# Eagles, Hawks and Owls



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

My photos

IMG_9224 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9277 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9276 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9278 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9216 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Great shots!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEzJa_rgZPW/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEyfEFnpOcS/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEzK1r4A9hh/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CE36BxqgC_v/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CE1b9lJnpTN/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CE0wHADAXgE/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CE6jFO4AmYj/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CE4JHqQh003/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEzpA0yBRu7/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDhH5uls6k3/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCGpKAPAMVR/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CA8Hn9DgYjx/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFCnt0WFoPQ/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFFLtfUAyms/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFCTw7Yl4Wv/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFHe9yAgNvC/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFHxEQ5Ag9w/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CBrSPT3FYyp/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CDms5ObjOvN/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEHFWyEnOSK/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CCPIM1Vshjn/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BikVUW5gx2Y/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFKf4AVBUYn/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

This is World’s Largest Bird Sculpture and Took 10 Years to Complete - Earth Wonders


India is the country that everybody has to experience. There are more reasons to visit this magical country starting from extraordinary cuisine to mind-blowing history, culture, and sacred temples, and there’s one mind-blowing reason, a statue of an eagle that brings an old myth back to life...




www.earthwonders.co


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Wow!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFUxMmeATKj/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFWDPhKAKkI/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFfHZ1RgrvR/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFb7G7mAIS5/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFeyPjtl8hm/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFzs9qTpRYl/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

It was before they got famous, the Eagles were the band for Lina Ronstadt's concert.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CF-JNk8h-u_/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGDKIkBA_Il/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFtW0O-giF_/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFzf4aFgfxO/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGSNnUoAp2S/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGSmZKmFAN0/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGQQ8EtgrJv/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Snail Kite Look Back by Michael Cohen, on Flickr
Eagle with salmon eating quietly in the forest. by Deborah Freeman, on Flickr
Osprey - Falco Pescatore (Pandion haliaetus) by Michele Fadda &amp; Giulia, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

cute!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Go away or I will eat you too!

Friends? by David Watkins, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What? Im adopted!

Little Owl by *Ray Barrass, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

🤭


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Zeus, Golden Eagle by john.purvis, on Flickr
David with Zeus, male Golden Eagle by john.purvis, on Flickr
Zeus - Male Golden Eagle by john.purvis, on Flickr
Harris&#x27;s Hawk in Glens of Antrim [Explored] by john.purvis, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bald Eagles by Mark Schocken, on Flickr
11魚鷹-20201021-Sony A9+400mm f2.8 GM+2.0X-0359 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
_MG_3985_DxO-1 by Jim Zenock, on Flickr
Gufo di palude, Asio flammeus by Antino Cervigni, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Aquila reale (Aquila chrysaetos) by Marco Cirillo, on Flickr
Sky King... by Scott S, on Flickr
&quot;Red-Shouldered Hawk, Buteo Lineatus&quot; by Gary Helm, on Flickr
I’m Being Watched by Pam Mullins, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Red kite by mark dutfield, on Flickr
Red-tailed Hawk at Columbia Bottom Conservation Area by Mark, on Flickr
Sparrowhawk (m) by Stan Parrott, on Flickr
Blaubussard by christianweber2405, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hawkeye by Jim Nix, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

0O4A0666 by Jeff Sykes, on Flickr
Contrastes_ Afrontando la ventisca by Miguel Benedicto, on Flickr
Bald eagle was chasing Osprey .... (X08_1022) by Eric SF, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Northern Bald Eagle by Lori Jantz, on Flickr
Osprey by Antonello Piga, on Flickr
Short-eared Owl / Hibou des marais by Al Berto, on Flickr
CD267AC6-178E-486F-A7E7-0066E35A981A_1_201_a by Mark Willden, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Visite inattendue dans le Jardin by Syl Photography Amateur, on Flickr
Snowy Owl 2020-00389_print by Sandra Condon, on Flickr
American Kestrel with prey by mike tabak, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

eagle-8 by Kevin Georgeson, on Flickr
Eagle by Margo Ayotte, on Flickr
Golden Eagle eating roadkill fox by Barbara am Ende, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Barn Owl - IMG_0961 by Arvind Agrawal, on Flickr
Barn Owl by Phoo Chan, on Flickr
Barn Owl by Rudy578, on Flickr
What Are You Lookin&#x27; At? (Great Horned Owl) by Steve Large, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

D5S_5477-Edit by Harry Collins, on Flickr
Northern hawk-owl by Jarek S. &quot;Jerry&quot;, on Flickr
Juvi Red Tail 12_14 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Aguila real by Lorenzo Acebes, on Flickr
European eagle owl by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
11魚鷹-20201216-Sony A9+600mm f4 GM-1092 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
( Northern ) Goshawk by cirdantravels (Fons Buts), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

December 12, 2020-8.jpg by Bird/Wildlife Photos, on Flickr
What you would NOT want to see, if you are a shad! by Rick Wilhoit, on Flickr
Short-eared Owl diving for dinner by Ann and Chris, on FlickrCóndor andino juvenil hembra by José lozada Fotógrafo de Naturaleza, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

POIANA - BUZZARD by Renato Levati, on Flickr
20201217-7H8A6834 by Stuart McKay, on Flickr
Red-shouldered Hawk by Briton Parker, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Snowy. by stu8fish, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Steller sea eagle - Zoo Heidelberg by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Nature in the raw by charles connor, on Flickr
Let us Prey by john.purvis, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Eagle Fight by Matthew Studebaker, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pair of Eagles-5 by blackhawk32, on Flickr
Eagles-8 by blackhawk32, on Flickr
Young Hunter... by Scott S, on Flickr
Short eared owl by Luca Avanzini, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

AF22B96C-4F6F-4202-8476-6147B3A5B779 by Gena Flanigen, en Flickr


373A8818-Edit.jpg by Tony Solpietro, en Flickr


Aguila Real-0K4A9809 by Zalo Saavedra, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Hibou et proie by andy lathaud, en Flickr


Hibou Moyen Duc by Xuu, en Flickr


Mother Eagle Has Died by Craig Goodwin, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Common Buzzard by cirdantravels (Fons Buts), on Flickr
The LZ by Paul Wright, on Flickr
Momma and Owlet Pose For The Camera (Great Horned Owls) by Steve Large, on Flickr
20162696-3 by Miguel Barnes, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tawny owl by Jarek S. &quot;Jerry&quot;, on Flickr
Red-tailed Hawk Pre-flight by Tom Irwin, on Flickr
It&#x27;s all about the span by &#x27;Chicago&#x27;Bob Panozzo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tawny Eagle by cirdantravels (Fons Buts), on Flickr
Busardo en vuelo by Lorenzo Acebes, on Flickr
NFLD- Juevenile female American Bald Eagle. by Howard Brodsky, on Flickr
CRC Shoot : Adult Golden Eagle shot on a wonderful Foggy morning at day break...Congrats GODA at achieving 10,000 images ))))) by Howard Brodsky, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Xena delivers food to the chicks by Charles Pan, on Flickr
Xena with leftover by Charles Pan, on Flickr
Hard working red tail dad by Charles Pan, on Flickr
Dove express by Charles Pan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

11魚鷹-20210219-Sony A9+600mm f4 GM+1.4X-6211 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
17鵂鶹-20210506-Sony A1+600mm f4 GM-8545 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
Red-shouldered Hawk 3 by justin Str, on Flickr
busardo en vuelo by Lorenzo Acebes, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Red-footed Falcon by Phil Gower, on Flickr
That Barred Look by Gary Fairhead, on Flickr
una del leonado by Lorenzo Acebes, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4847 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4842 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Philippines national bird. They are the only blue-eyed bird of prey.

They have a long lifespan. They feed on monkeys and various reptiles.

They are large—nearly the size of harpy eagles. They can cause serious damage if they want to—their beaks and talons are both extremely powerful and razor sharp, capable of quickly dismembering their prey.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

JR Photography


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/beautyofcanadaa


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Will an eagle attack a deer?
Yes, but they are not usually typical or major prey depending on species. Most large northern eagles will opportunistic pick off small deer calves and fawns. Of the well known northern eagles, golden eagles are the most routine hunters of deer and similar prey. In Europe, the small roe deer is regular viable prey for eagles.








What is the name of the bird with the biggest talons?
I had to look this up cuz I was unsure — the Harpy Eagle


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

How to tell Bald Eagle age.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What is the difference between a hawk, a falcon and an eagle?


This is an eagle.








This is a falcon.








And this is a hawk.








As you can tell, there is a whole lot of differences between the three species. And size is the first difference: eagles are among the largest of all birds of prey, with a bigger wingspan (around 1.8–2.3 meters long), a larger head, a sharper beak and much more powerful talons (claws), weapons that are perfectly adapted to kill prey like fish, snakes, rabbits, foxes and the like – some individuals were even reported to hunt prey as large as deer, and even other carnivores like wolves!








However, according to most zoologists, size alone isn’t enough to differ a falcon from a hawk: while falcons are generally smaller than hawks, nevertheless size varies a lot depending upon the species. For example: the peregrine falcon (the fastest bird alive) weighs around 1.5 kg, while the American red-tailed hawk’s weight does not exceed 1.1 kg.








So, instead of size, it’s wing shape, as well as head shape, that allows to distinguish the two raptors: falcons have a short, rounded head, and long, slender wings that are pointed at the end, while hawks have sleek, pointed heads, and wider wings with rounded ends.








Additionally, eagles and hawks have distinct feathers at the end of their wings that allow them to maneuver with more precision. Whilst falcons, with their slender wings, are more adept at speed than maneuverability, which explains their more aerodynamic shape – as such, when hunting prey like pigeons, the peregrine falcon can dive at great heights, and it’s perfectly capable of hitting speeds as much as 183 km/h, faster than a cheetah!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0346 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0341 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0325 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0324 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0323 by


----------

